# Moving to Gibraltar



## dtm (Feb 3, 2013)

I am thinking of moving to Gibraltar in the next few months and wanted to now if anyone had any information regarding schools, child benefits and medical cover.
I haven't got a job lined up yet but have started looking at some websites.
I have 2 children (one with special needs) and wanted to know if I wold still be available for Child Benefit & Tax Credit as in the UK.
I have read in the forum already that you need to be a resident in Gib for free schooling. 
I would it appreciate it greatly if other families have moved recently and can provide information on lifestyles for families - I know Gib is small.

Any help or pointing me the right direction would be great


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dtm said:


> I am thinking of moving to Gibraltar in the next few months and wanted to now if anyone had any information regarding schools, child benefits and medical cover.
> I haven't got a job lined up yet but have started looking at some websites.
> I have 2 children (one with special needs) and wanted to know if I wold still be available for Child Benefit & Tax Credit as in the UK.
> I have read in the forum already that you need to be a resident in Gib for free schooling.
> ...


:welcome:

are you actually planning to live on Gib?

I know that if you were living in Spain those particular benfits aren't transportable to here, but I don't know about Gib., since it isn't part of Spain, but is actually 'British Overseas Territory' so the situaltion is different..

you'd probably be best giving the DWP a ring to check


----------



## dtm (Feb 3, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> are you actually planning to live on Gib?
> 
> ...


Thkns for the info
From what i have read on the forum; i need to live in Gib for schools for the kids
I know across the border in Spain its cheaper for rent etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dtm said:


> Thkns for the info
> From what i have read on the forum; i need to live in Gib for schools for the kids
> I know across the border in Spain its cheaper for rent etc


yes, you need to live on Gib for your kids to go to school there, although I believe if you live in Spain, but work on Gib you can pay something like 1000 a term for them to attend school there


----------

